# Spiking blood sugars when TTC



## IsabelleLucy (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi all,

Very new here so thanks in advance for your support. I'm Type 1, diagnosed in 2002, now aged 30. My partner and I are trying for our first baby. I have been using the omnipod patch pump system since December and have seen a dramatic improvement in my sugars (HbA1c has come down from 64 to 52 in that time). 

I had my contraception - a Mirena coil - taken out about 4 weeks ago. I've not yet had a period (the coil stopped mine entirely) although there was a little bleeding the few days after it was removed. For the last couple of months I've had really brilliant control - the odd 11 or 12 but rarely anything higher (and usually I know why if it does happen) but in the last couple of days my sugars have been consistently higher and the normal carb ratios I use don't seem to be working. I also feel very tired and I swear my boobs are bigger (but possibly I just want them to be!!) I took a HPT this morning and it was negative. 

Would be interested to hear from people who've experienced dramatic changes in insulin requirements in early pregnancy and/or following the removal of a hormonal coil...

Cheers!!


----------



## trophywench (Aug 7, 2018)

Maybe it's simply your own hormones affecting your BG - without them being increased by pregnancy?  Although I wouldn't want to rely on a removed Mirena to provide contraception, I daresay it takes a little while for your body to get back to normal?


----------



## IsabelleLucy (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes maybe. It is really difficult to know what ‘normal’ is as it was my second Mirena (and in for a year long than it was supposed to be) so I have no idea what my cycle is, as I’ve not had a period in 11 years... I also had a completely different insulin regime before I had the first Mirena put in, I was still on the mixed insulin, with two fixed doses a day, so I don’t even think I would have known if my hormones were affecting my sugars as they were pretty awful anyway!! It’s just frustrating having got my control really tight for it to all go so haywire! (And obviously really worrying because I know all the stats about poor control at the beginning of pregnancy increasing the risk of defects...) I guess I will just have to monitor even more closely...


----------



## trophywench (Aug 7, 2018)

Well you're right and there isn't an alternative - but hey!!  It will be good practise for when you do conceive!


----------



## trophywench (Aug 7, 2018)

Ohh - just thought - have you asked your D clinic for assistance - they offer help (nothing sinister, only with managing your BG LOL) in this area these days.


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 22, 2018)

I knew straight away about week 1 I was pregnant because i was tired and sore boobs. Have you done a test?


----------



## IsabelleLucy (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi @PhoebeC sorry for delayed response! Yes I did a test a few weeks ago and then got my first period in 11 years - which was awful!! At least I have a bit more of an idea of my cycle now, so I know roughly when to test again. I adjusted my insulin a bit and things have calmed down a bit blood sugar wise so I do wonder if my requirement have just changed a little now my coil has come out. Fingers crossed for sore boobs soon haha!!


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 30, 2018)

Hormones have such as massive impact on levels, if it was the hormone coil it would have an impact taking it out. Letting your periods get back to normal is a good idea, so even though you want it soon it wouldn't be a bad thing if it doesn't happen straight away. Not that we waited, I think I was pregnant within about a week of coming off the pill.


----------



## IsabelleLucy (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi again everyone. Quick update. Still not pregnant, now on my fourth month of trying. Blood sugars seem way way worse than before I had the coil out. I realised they were consistently higher just before my period, so I created a basal programme which was stronger for that week, but they had only dropped down again for a few days before getting all crazy again. I am now (according to ovulation sticks) about to ovulate and for the last two days my sugars have skyrocketed in the evenings, as if I have eaten a huge meal without taking any insulin - but that is not the case, in fact I've been giving more insulin but nothing is working!! It is really freaking me out that this is happening now, at the point when I am apparently the most fertile, I don't want to miss the opportunity but I'm also terrified that if I conceive a child when my sugars are this bad I'll be hugely risking that child's health. I am so tired and frustrated. I'm starting to wonder if I should go back to injections or try a different kind of pump because I honestly feel like my sugars are worse now than they've been for years.


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 9, 2018)

I don’t think it would cause that much damage. We didn’t plan Jemima and she is perfect. What are your levels? All this stressing will not be helping x


----------



## IsabelleLucy (Oct 10, 2018)

Well before I had the coil taken out I'd got my HbA1c down to 52 which I was really pleased with. Now it's back up to 58ish. I actually ended up changing my pod again last night and filling it from a different vial of insulin as this latest couple of days' bad sugars have been really inexplicable. So far so good - woke up at 3.6 this morning so the insulin is definitely working! It's reassuring that you have a healthy baby and it wasn't planned @PhoebeC ... I have been planning for over a year and I don't feel any better for it really!


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 10, 2018)

I know is a lot of proven research into the benefits of any women planning a pregnancy, reducing alcohol, improving diet and fitness levels so on. So planning isn't a bad thing in any way, there are many reasons why its a good idea, and it makes perfect sense with this beast that is diabetes. I had a horrible pregnancy from very early on, and the birth was horrific, we nearly lost us both,  so I would not use my case as a ideal by any means, however my levels where all over the place during and shes perfect.

All I mean is that if at the time of conception your levels are not ideal it isn't necessarily the end of the world, its about your overall health and overall levels. It will go all over the place once you are pregnant as its a big deal growing a person. 

Try not to stress about it at this stage, you have a lot of stress to come physically and mentally, at least try to enjoy this bit of it. It's easier to conceive if you are relaxed and happy.

Take care!


----------

